# last ditch effort VOTE today and tomorrow



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

The 20th is the last day of the shelter vote. We have until midnight the 20th!
Let's have a serious votathon tonight at 9pm, and tomorrow night or whenever you can.

We need to really get those votes in all day,here and there too. IF you're online reading and posting just take a few minutes and knock offf some votes,between posts...

Please meet us here tonight and tomorrow night at pm and vote♥♥♥


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK Michelle, and thanks for staying on top of this! Truly appreciate your efforts!
Sort of like "herding cats." :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

voting voting voting!!! come on guys lets finish w a bang!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Voting too!!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

All we can do is vote like crazy through out the day and hope it works. I'm charging my lap top so I can vote while watching the news...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm voting!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

voting!~~~


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Will be voting tomorrow during the day while the guys are skiing.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I have only been able to vote once a day...am I doing something wrong??


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

gigigirlz said:


> I have only been able to vote once a day...am I doing something wrong??


 
Do you have Mozilla Firefox? It's one browser I know you can easily erase cookies and vote multiple times.

*Voting- WI for state, Racine for city,look for Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc . and hit "Vote" button.*

*1-You do your vote *
*2**- go to "tools",*
*3-**"options",may say "internet options"*
*4-clear all cookies,*
5- *click "ok"*
*6-hit shelter challege tab on right and vote again*
*7- WI for state, Racine for city,look for Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc .*
* It will be #5 in line up of choices*
*8- Hit "Vote" button* 
*9- Do usual animal picture and confirm vote.*

*Let me know if it works,I'll be home all day tomorrow and voting bunches throughout the day.*


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Today is the last day to vote!!!!
It ends at midnight ,pacific time, so we on the east coast have until 3am.
Plese folks,vote through out the day and lets blitz it at 9pm tonight!

We're at 221 and 6....


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Let's not forget,LAST DAY today!!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - When I went to vote this morning the link on the email reminder didn't allow me to vote. Just feed dogs. I was really afraid it ended yesterday but then when I went to your post and link that worked. But there was no vote button anymore thru the e-mail link. Weird. I'm voting and will continue tonight when I get home from vT.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I wonder why that happened.Maybe they're disabeling since it's the last day.
If anyone has this happen,please look fo rthe rigth side of the screen for the Shelter Challenge tab,3rd one down on right and click on it. That one still works....

clearing cookies and multi voting is still working too.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

No problem voting from Greece! :wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

voting!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Voting!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Voting!!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Stilll voting!!!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

voting!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Last day,final hours...lets make'm count!!!!!!


----------

